

The world's most expensive book? A 1992 volume on flies - nickolai
http://www.tgdaily.com/unbalanced/55566-the-worlds-most-expensive-book-a-1992-volume-on-flies

======
tokenadult
Much discussed already in previous submission to HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475854>

